# Which new SSB4 character would you cut?



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

I would like to know, which one would you guy's cut?


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 14, 2014)

I would like to know, why are there so many Fire Emblem characters?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

All my friends were all about Robin, saying they would add ~them~  from the start and I was so against it because Robin is an enigma... a completely customizable immersion character so that you can superimpose yourself into the fire emblem universe. Just because the default option is "Robin" with white hair and whatnot doesn't mean that it should be taken as canon and implemented into smash brothers.....

but there they are! and there they will stay...


----------



## Jawile (Jul 14, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> I would like to know, why are there so many Fire Emblem characters?



Me too...

Anyways, I voted Lucina because she looks meh to me.


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

Falcon because I loved Awakening.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 14, 2014)

I literally fangasmd the moment that Robin appeared!
At Lucina I was like "Yeah!" Awakening is getting recognition other than a stage 
then Cpt. Falcon appeared and I was like "Awesome!" FALCON PAWWWNCH is returning!
and then... ROBIN IS CONFIRMED! I was on the bus at the time and let out a "YES!!" which earned me some odd stares...
Robin looks amazing and completely unique!
Cpt. Falcon is a veteran
Lucina... Lucina doesnt look all that different to Marth from her moveset shown so far and was completely blown out of the water the moment that Robin was announced! (imo)


----------



## Byngo (Jul 14, 2014)

Captain Falcon simply because I cannot stand him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

except captain falcon isn't new so idk


----------



## Cress (Jul 14, 2014)

So Male Robin is the most wanted to be cut, and Female Robin is least wanted to be cut. Really?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

How can you people vote for Falcon? He's a Smash Lord, in 64 and Melee he was a top tier character, and in Brawl... he looks cool. The dude hails from F-Zero, and _he has the Falcon Punch, Knee of Justice, Nipple Spike and Boots of Glory!_ And would you really feel safe if the power of the Falcon Punch wasn't at your side?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

captain falcon isn't new

also none

no opinion on the fe characters and not captain falcon because I'm glad that fanbase can finally shut up about him


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

I still haven't been able to figure out why theres a second option for female robin hahaha

I'd definitely play as Femu with the same color hair as my main avatar from awakening rather than male though


----------



## JCnator (Jul 14, 2014)

I would cut Lucina out of the roster. Although she is a very likable character, the trailer proved she was an expy to Marth because she share too many movesets with him. There's too many Fire Emblem representatives taking the bulk of the character roster.

Also, what's wrong with Captain Falcon? I find him to be a perfectly fine character addition to the roster.

Robin seems to be an interesting character to play with. I'd rather have him instead of Chrom, simply because of his movesets.
I should note that Female Robin is in fact an alternate skin to the Male Robin, which is probably why nobody wanted her to be gone.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I'm surprised Captain Falcon is getting so much hate. Maybe if Nintendo didn't neglect F-Zero for so long, kids these days wouldn't be so ignorant of his awesomeness :/


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 14, 2014)

I put Female robin, because shes the only one whos actually really not needed.
WE NEED CAPTAIN FALCON FOR THE SAKE OF THE INTERNET
Who is robin anyways?
Ive never played fire emblem...


----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2014)

Captain Falcon. Why? FireEmblem>F Zero.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 15, 2014)

Lucina reminds me too much of Marth, so I'd cut her out.
Well, I would take out any of the options aside from Captain Falcon, honestly. I'd prefer Roy returning to the series, but that's probably just because I mained him in Melee.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

robin and female robin = one character


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2014)

i voted lucina because she just looks like clone marth.

robin actually looks cool (and female robin is just a skin so they're the same character??? idk why you separated them).

never liked captain falcon but he's been in the game for a while so he may as well stay


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 15, 2014)

Female Robin. She's awful. She's not really a real character but they could cut her out.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

wth female robin??


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 15, 2014)

Why so many FE characters? 
I agree that Lucina looks like way too much like Marth. Nearly everything is the same down to movesets. In fact, it looks TOO similar, to be a clone character. 
I've been reading around and a lot of people are saying that she's not her own character, that she is an alt costume for Marth. If you take a look at the SSB website character roster, her character page doesn't look nearly as grand as all the other newcomers. However, she still gets her own page and intro because unlike female wii fit trainer, F robin or F villager, she is an entirely different person, not a gender swap. 

Of course these are just theories, and personally I want to wait for more game info to come out to see what's happening. Honestly, I'm hoping that Lucina is an alt costume for Marth because I do not like to see clone characters in the game. But the reveal video makes her look like her own character, and I'd be fine with that too. 

Anyway, on topic, I voted for Captain Falcon (even though he's not a newcomer) because I love FE lol


----------



## nard (Jul 15, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I still haven't been able to figure out why theres a second option for female robin hahaha




I did that because some people might want just the normal Robin costume, or female.


----------



## Kip (Jul 15, 2014)

Lucina. Only cause she plays very closely to marth.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Falcon because I loved Awakening.





WonderK said:


> Captain Falcon. Why? FireEmblem>F Zero.





Twinrova said:


> Anyway, on topic, I voted for Captain Falcon (even though he's not a newcomer) because I love FE lol



You guys this doesn't make any sense, even supposing hypothetically that Fire Emblem is better than F-Zero (it's not), it already has four reps. Don't you think 3-1 is more fair than 4-0 even if the three are from a better series?



Voltz09 said:


> literally fangasmd



"Literally"?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 15, 2014)

Out of these, I would choose Captain Falcon. I never had any interest in playing him, but that may because I was never interested in his franchise. If I could choose another character to get rid of though, it would be Marth. Replace Marth with Lucina, because right now they seem almost like the same character. So far I have seen people complaining about there being too many Fire Emblem characters on the roster. I count 4 FE characters total. It's funny, because so far I haven't seen anyone complain about the  6 characters from the Mario franchise, or the 4 players from the Legend of Zelda franchise. It looks to me like they are trying to balance out the roster equally. I also don't understand what the big deal is with having Robin either. Robin is equivalent to the animal crossing villager, since they are both customizable player entities. Also female Robin and male Robin are the same, and I feel it wouldn't be right to have one gender and not the other. They are both equally important.


----------



## Cress (Jul 15, 2014)

Radagast said:


> You guys this doesn't make any sense, even supposing hypothetically that Fire Emblem is better than F-Zero (it's not), it already has four reps. Don't you think 3-1 is more fair than 4-0 even if the three are from a better series?



1. It's our opinion.
2. F-Zero hasn't had a new game in over 10 years.
3. F.E. has more characters that fit better.


----------



## Radagast (Jul 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 1. It's our opinion.
> 2. F-Zero hasn't had a new game in over 10 years.
> 3. F.E. has more characters that fit better.



Well I'm not gonna argue with your opinion, but if you remove Captain Falcon then F-Zero won't have any reps  D:


----------



## Imitation (Jul 15, 2014)

Radagast said:


> You guys this doesn't make any sense, even supposing hypothetically that Fire Emblem is better than F-Zero (it's not), it already has four reps. Don't you think 3-1 is more fair than 4-0 even if the three are from a better series?
> 
> 
> 
> "Literally"?



Literally. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radagast said:


> but if you remove Captain Falcon then F-Zero won't have any reps  D:



The way Nintendo is handling F-Zero they might as well just brand him as a smash bros character...


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 15, 2014)

ITT: kids who've never touched F-Zero


----------



## Radagast (Jul 15, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> The way Nintendo is handling F-Zero they might as well just brand him as a smash bros character...



Sad but true :/


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't know why everyone wonders about Fire Emblem getting so many spots. If you think about it, you could say the same about the Mushroom Kingdom having too many characters.

Fire Emblem has been around an extremely long time, and is really popular, but only started to become popular in North America about 10 years ago because that's when they first brought it to NA.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 15, 2014)

None


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2014)

It annoys me that Lucina isn't an alternate costume for Marth. Such a wasted slot.

And to the people who wanted to cut Falcon, you are horrible. The guy has one of the most unique movesets out there because he comes from a racing game and you people would rather prefer MORE anime swordfighters? Might as well just shift over to Soul Calibur. If you want to cut him because he hasn't had a recent game, then you might as well cut Game and Watch, Jigglypuff, Ness and Ice Climbers. 

Plus, you just don't mess with the O-12.


----------



## Story (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucina, she reminds me too much of Marth.
Otherwise Female Robin...if male Robin can be in the game. Since you know, they are like,the same character.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 18, 2014)

ok after more seriously checking out characters uh

why is Robin listed twice? (since femRobin is literally just a reskin much like WFT or Villager)



also, though I'm still gonna say none, if I had to pick Lucina

simply because of her basically being a Marth clone


----------



## Dr J (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure why Captain Falcon is on your poll.. he's hardly a new fighter, considering he's been in nearly every SSB game that's been made.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

The FE fighters


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd cut Lucina, just for the fact that she is basically nothing more than a female Marth. Nothing bad about this, and I'm not trying to offend anyone either, but if you want a Marth clone, why not just include Roy again while you're at it? xP


----------



## Radagast (Jul 19, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Not sure why Captain Falcon is on your poll.. he's hardly a new fighter, considering he's been in nearly every SSB game that's been made.



"Nearly"?


----------



## Warrior (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucina, it'd be okay if she was a reskin of marth, but honestly; NO MORE SWORDS 


I'd like to see a platinum games representative, Atleast an assist trophy. 

If Bayonetta made it into the game (not gonna happen) I'd actually lose it.


----------



## Murray (Jul 19, 2014)

People complaining that Lucina is taking up a slot, she really isn't, she pretty much _is_ an alt costume for marth but the developers consciously gave her her own spot because of the slight differences attack wise. If you think, "well if lucina wasn't in then there would be room for birdo!" Well not really. The number of characters in the game isn't decided by how many squares they want to put on the screen- Lucina is a slightly different alt skin, and because of the slight differences they gave her a separate spot.


----------



## nard (Jul 19, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Not sure why Captain Falcon is on your poll.. he's hardly a new fighter, considering he's been in nearly every SSB game that's been made.



As in newly confirmed.


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 19, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Lucina, it'd be okay if she was a reskin of marth, but honestly; NO MORE SWORDS
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a platinum games representative, Atleast an assist trophy.
> ...



gotta keep it rated E
but maybe Raiden or Wonder Red if you want to represent Plantinum

even though Raiden never appeared on a Nintendo console cough


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 21, 2014)

superheroantics said:


> gotta keep it rated E
> but maybe Raiden or Wonder Red if you want to represent Plantinum
> 
> even though Raiden never appeared on a Nintendo console cough



Well, technically rated T. Iirc Melee and Brawl have both been T while SSB64 was E.


----------

